# Fred's 312



## flyernut

Fred sent me his 312 for a little re-hab..If you notice the front drivers fell right off the chassis. The center rim's hole is huge, and the axle just spins on it. Nothing a little time and effort can't fix...The boiler shell is very nice, but the tender shell not so...


----------



## flyernut

Started a little re-hab on the wheels/rims. Ran my 4-40 tap through the holes to clean them up.


----------



## flyernut

Found the center hub was just a wee bit loose, so I dis-mantled the wheel set using my presses, and cleaned up the individual pieces, then JB Weld. I use JB Weld on the wheels when I have the loco down this far.


----------



## flyernut

Cleaned up the rims with a bright-boy, and then set aside for the night. Got the center blind drivers cleaned and ready to go.


----------



## flyernut

And that's it for the night.. I had my eyes checked today and the were dilated so I'm not seeing too well yet, and my neuro-surgeon gave me some muscle relaxers for a bad sciatica nerve, so I will be a zombie in the next hour or so, lol...Good night, sweet Prince Valium,lol!!:laugh:


----------



## mopac

LOL, enjoy the night. What do you use in the center holes so they are not too large?

Glad Broke sent it to you.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Talk about going the extra mile FlyerNut! I see how some of your magic works. Thanks so much for working on this guy and especially for posting the photos!:appl:


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> LOL, enjoy the night. What do you use in the center holes so they are not too large?
> 
> Glad Broke sent it to you.


The hole is simply way too reamed out, I'll just replace it with a different one.


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Talk about going the extra mile FlyerNut! I see how some of your magic works. Thanks so much for working on this guy and especially for posting the photos!:appl:


Back to work on it this morning, after a little nap.. I've got to sleep off the muscle relaxers.:laugh:


----------



## mopac

The hole is simply way too reamed out, I'll just replace it with a different one. 

Thanks for info. Ok, I thought maybe you built up the center hole with something.
So if center hole is reamed out, wheel is ruined and no longer any good for anything.
Maybe display in shop yard. LOL.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> The hole is simply way too reamed out, I'll just replace it with a different one.
> 
> Thanks for info. Ok, I thought maybe you built up the center hole with something.
> So if center hole is reamed out, wheel is ruined and no longer any good for anything.
> Maybe display in shop yard. LOL.


That would be correct, but only the center rim.. Now I know someone will chime in and say to make a few staking marks, shrinking the hole a bit, but heck, I just replace it. That way I know the repair is good.


----------



## flyernut

Ok, 6 wheels cleaned and ready to be quartered. Chassis de-greased and cleaned.. Gears are cleaned, each tooth. Quartering jig ready to go.


----------



## flyernut

Wheels screwed on to the jig, and jig put together. The piece of flat stock on the bottom of the chassis is actually a stop. It's the same width for the correct wheel gauging so you can't squeeze the jig to far.


----------



## flyernut

Into the vise it goes to for final install.. After quartering, I put the side connecting rods on and roll the completed chassis around, checking for binding... SMOOTH as silk














!! Done, and quartered correctly.


----------



## flyernut

Armature re-faced and trued..


----------



## flyernut

Brush bracket assembly, cleaned, de-greased, etc. I always run some fine sand-paper through the brush tubes to clean out any corrosion, etc. The brushes must move freely in the tubes to maintain the correct pressure from the springs. New springs and brushes, oiled the oil-wick.


----------



## flyernut

Chassis assembled and test run.. Smokes great, and runs like a scalded dog!!!


----------



## flyernut

Hand-polished all the rails, and cleaned the steam chest and front truck. People, don't run your trains on the floor.. The front truck wheels and axles on this engine had cat hair so tightly wound it took me around 20 minutes to remove it. I know some of you don't have a permanent lay-out, but please be mindful of hair and other nasty stuff that can be picked up in your axles. The front truck wheels would barely move.


----------



## flyernut

I won't bore everyone in details about polishing linkages, etc. Here's the finished loco.. Fred is going to have a hard time keeping this one on the rails, it is FAST. I haven't tried it yet on the lay-out but on the bench, it SCREAMS!. I knew I could get a little more out of it.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

flyernut said:


> I won't bore everyone in details about polishing linkages, etc. Here's the finished loco.. Fred is going to have a hard time keeping this one on the rails, it is FAST. I haven't tried it yet on the lay-out but on the bench, it SCREAMS!. I knew I could get a little more out of it.
> View attachment 512898


It sure looks good Loren! As to the cat hairs, I have no idea! Cats and I do not like each other. They must have been there from the previous owner. PM me what I owe you for everything including the shipping and I will PayPal you! Thanks again my good friend!!!:appl:


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> It sure looks good Loren! As to the cat hairs, I have no idea! Cats and I do not like each other. They must have been there from the previous owner. PM me what I owe you for everything including the shipping and I will PayPal you! Thanks again my good friend!!!:appl:


Shipping only, but I still have to work on the tender. I'll let you know.


----------



## mopac

Broke, you are one lucky dude to have a 312 gone through by flyernut.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Broke, you are one lucky dude to have a 312 gone through by flyernut.


How is it that we have been so lucky to enjoy FlyerNut's generosity? I feel quite fortunate!


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks flyernut for posting all those pictures. I printed them off to add to my repair binder. I can never have too much repair information. Every time you show that jig I think what a nice thing to have. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut

If you guys are going to keep on talking about me like that, I'm getting out of here,lol!!....Thank you so very much for those kind words.. As you all know, I only ask for a donation, if possible, to keep my repairs next to zero or for parts I may have to order.. I think I've said this before, but I can't pay someone $50 bucks to fix a $30 dollar engine. That happened once to me, and I figured I'd better learn how to fix these things or I can't afford the hobby.


----------



## Big Ed

A few questions now that you are done? 

I figured out who Fred is .......,
Did Fred ship it to you as shown in the first picture?
A basket case?

Did you try to clean the body up some? If so I see some spots that need attention?
Or are you afraid that Fred will tell you that you wrecked it now?

Nice job, you going to hand deliver it? 
Get out and see the country? :thumbsup:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Big Ed said:


> A few questions now that you are done?
> 
> I figured out who Fred is .......,
> Did Fred ship it to you as shown in the first picture?
> A basket case?
> 
> Did you try to clean the body up some? If so I see some spots that need attention?
> Or are you afraid that Fred will tell you that you wrecked it now?
> 
> Nice job, you going to hand deliver it?
> Get out and see the country? :thumbsup:


"We are Fred! You will be assimilated!" 

FlyerNut is a real asset to many of us on this forum.:thumbsup: I am happy to call him friend!


----------



## flyernut

Big Ed said:


> A few questions now that you are done?
> 
> I figured out who Fred is .......,
> Did Fred ship it to you as shown in the first picture?
> A basket case?
> 
> Did you try to clean the body up some? If so I see some spots that need attention?
> Or are you afraid that Fred will tell you that you wrecked it now?
> 
> Nice job, you going to hand deliver it?
> Get out and see the country? :thumbsup:


You're killing me Big Ed,lol!!.. Yep, Fred is "Broke". The brown spots you see are from the CRC I use.. It makes the shells a little white or in this case, brown. I still have work on it to make it shine a little...And yes, I've "ruined his loco,"..And no, I'm not going to hand-deliver this one,lol... You follow my posts like Sherlock Homes,lol...


----------



## Big Ed

Read my signature, I don't discriminate when it comes to the trains, as some do.:smokin:
Ed sees all, reads most all.
But Ed don't know all.


----------



## flyernut

Big Ed said:


> Read my signature, I don't discriminate when it comes to the trains, as some do.:smokin:
> Ed sees all, reads most all.
> But Ed don't know all.


Lol... I also don't discriminate, I love TRAINS!!!


----------



## AFGP9

Big Ed said:


> Read my signature, I don't discriminate when it comes to the trains, as some do.:smokin:
> Ed sees all, reads most all.
> But Ed don't know all.


Big Ed as I have said on this forum, trains is trains. I read most everything and when going to any train show will check out any operating lay out from "G" to "N". I sure don't know all either. I seem to learn something new almost everyday. 

Kenny


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> Lol... I also don't discriminate, I love TRAINS!!!


You see that I added & 1 S locomotive under my name? 

I had 2, 1 diesel & 1 Steam locomotive. I gave the steam locomotive to Reckers when he was active here.

I got to look someday, I might have a few S freight cars squirreled away somewhere in my mess. :smokin:


----------



## flyernut

Here's your 312 Fred, all fixed and ready to go. I even added green and red jewels for you but the green ones don't show up as well. I waiting for some 4-40 screws for the tender shell, but other than that, it's done, and I'll test run her tomorrow.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Wow! I can hardly wait to run it on my Ping Pong Layout. I will post a short video when it gets here. Let me know what I owe you plus the shipping. I can't tell you how much I appreciate this! I do believe I will not be buying any more Flyers. That is, if my addiction doesn't kick in. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cramden

Flyernut's usual great job. Fred, maybe get flyernut to put a limiter on it so it won't fly off the layout!


----------



## AmFlyer

Flyernut’s work is beyond what most of us mere mortals can do. He has the skill, experience and tools to make Gilbert engines right.


----------



## cramden

And the patience!


----------



## Big Ed

If that was my locomotive I would be pizzed off!

IT LOOKS TOO GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

AmFlyer said:


> Flyernut’s work is beyond what most of us mere mortals can do. He has the skill, experience and tools to make Gilbert engines right.


Fer sure fer sure! And a true friend.


----------



## flyernut

Big Ed said:


> If that was my locomotive I would be pizzed off!
> 
> IT LOOKS TOO GOOD! :thumbsup:


Yer gittin on my bad side!....lol..All of you wonderful guys here can do the same exact thing with your flyers, it just takes time to see almost every possible thing that can go wrong, and having the right tools...and extra parts.I wish we were all closer so we could get together, break things, and then fix them.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AFGP9

Flyernut, as far as being closer together, I would welcome that for sure since I know of no other Gilbert American Flyer guys around where I live. The closest ones I know are a 100 miles from me. 
I cross paths with them at two train shows that are held each spring and fall 80 miles from me. Around here it is either HO or O gauge. 

I had to learn how to fix stuff by default since there is nobody to ask. Anyway, I used to build race engines so I thought how hard can it be to tackle steam engines. As you stated, patients is a definite requirement. So I bought every repair manual there was. Of course the internet in general was a lot of help but the best thing I ever did was join MTF back in 2015. Lots of good information, especially from you, flyernut and the rest of the guys who chip in with advise or information. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Kenny, no S guys around me either. There is a S club in St Louis, but they don't seem to
run old Gilbert locomotives. I agree this forum is a huge help for us. I joined here in hopes
that someone could help me get my 282 running correctly. LOL, actually I got no help that fixed my 282. Lots of suggestions but none helped. I did get it fixed but I stumbled on to the fix. I have learned a huge amount from the guys here. Of coarse I have to mention flyernut. He gave me so much help on repairs. He helped me like we were old friends from way back. Joining the forum was the best thing for my S experience. Or the worst thing for all the money I have spent and the more boxes of trains around the house. Like I really needed more. S was my least used scale till I joined. Now it is 95% of my train time.


----------



## flyernut

I finally got Fred's 312 on the lay-out. She's about as fast as his PA diesel,lol.. It runs very, very well, e-unit cycles perfectly, but the smoke out-put is non-existent. It smoked fairly on my test bench, but on the lay-out, it's very disappointing. I can't let it go out like that so a smoke unit is going in, and that means a complete tear-down.. Oh well, you'll have it by Christmas, I promise,lol!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

flyernut said:


> I finally got Fred's 312 on the lay-out. She's about as fast as his PA diesel,lol.. It runs very, very well, e-unit cycles perfectly, but the smoke out-put is non-existent. It smoked fairly on my test bench, but on the lay-out, it's very disappointing. I can't let it go out like that so a smoke unit is going in, and that means a complete tear-down.. Oh well, you'll have it by Christmas, I promise,lol!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


It likes you so much because of all of the love and care that you have given it, I refuses to leave your good home!:laugh:


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> It likes you so much because of all of the love and care that you have given it, I refuses to leave your good home!:laugh:


Thanks buddy.. I treat everyone's stuff like my own, even better.It's raining here today so it's a good rainy day project.


----------



## mopac

You are a good man, don't care what the others say about you. Just kidding.
Thanks for taking care of Broke.

Broke, I have a feeling this 312 will be your new favorite locomotive.
The K5s are nice engines.
I really don't have a favorite, I like all of them. They all have their place.
I have a nice roster and hope I never buy another one.
Well, I would like a 303, 307, 287, 295, 316, 325, and a K335.
I have issues.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> You are a good man, don't care what the others say about you. Just kidding.
> Thanks for taking care of Broke.
> 
> Broke, I have a feeling this 312 will be your new favorite locomotive.
> The K5s are nice engines.
> I really don't have a favorite, I like all of them. They all have their place.
> I have a nice roster and hope I never buy another one.
> Well, I would like a 303, 307, 287, 295, 316, 325, and a K335.
> I have issues.


I don't care what they say either buddy,lol!! Because of Fred's,(Broke), eye-sight, he sent me a additional tender for a little re-hab. I polished up the pick-up wheels, took off any corrosion from the copper pick-up strips, and tore apart the e-unit, doing my normal service; polish the drum, removed any rust/corrosion from the drum's axle ends, smooth out the drum axle hole with some rolled up sand-paper, and adjusted/oil the brass pawl. Installed the drum and put on new upper and lower fingers, and installed one of my wire harnesses.Assembled and tested with one of my test mules and everything is 100%. Added some new wiring from the rear truck to the upper finger as it seemed to be very brittle. Sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## mopac

Smart thing to do Broke. That will fix you up.


----------



## flyernut

Well, I finally finished with Fred's 312 and spare tender. Like I said earlier, the loco is indeed fast, but I still don't like the amount of smoke that's coming out. I have it already boxed up and ready to ship, so it is what it is...I hope it meets Fred's expectations.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

flyernut said:


> Well, I finally finished with Fred's 312 and spare tender. Like I said earlier, the loco is indeed fast, but I still don't like the amount of smoke that's coming out. I have it already boxed up and ready to ship, so it is what it is...I hope it meets Fred's expectations.


My expectations are never as high as your work! I only wish that I could compensate you for your expert efforts on my behalf! Thanks Buddy!!!:appl:


----------



## MichaelE

That's some really great work there.

And I agree about the carpet layouts. I must have learned about that when I was seven only with HO scale. Not fun trying to get all the junk out of an HO scale locomotive truck and wheel set.

My Lionel was on a small piece of plywood so I never experienced that mess until later.


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> My expectations are never as high as your work! I only wish that I could compensate you for your expert efforts on my behalf! Thanks Buddy!!!:appl:


I'll mail out your baby this morning, and let you know how many thousands it will be to ship,lol..I hope you like the way it performs. And thank you for the kind words.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Hey Loren, When you said that this would fly of the track, you weren't kidding. It runs so good and smooth that I took it to full throttle. Guess what happened? Half to quarter throttle will be good for me unless I am pulling a consist!:laugh: I couldn't be happier!:appl:


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Hey Loren, When you said that this would fly of the track, you weren't kidding. It runs so good and smooth that I took it to full throttle. Guess what happened? Half to quarter throttle will be good for me unless I am pulling a consist!:laugh: I couldn't be happier!:appl:


Glad you liked it....


----------



## mopac

Broke, I have laid a few over also. Close to the edge there. Glad it is running good.


----------



## mopac

LOL, only good running locomotives will lay over on their side. A poor runner will seldom
lay over.

I laid a 1948 302 over I got from flyernut within a day or 2 of getting it. It was one he had
repainted and looked great. I quickly checked it out and no harm done. No chips or scratches.
I did not intend to lay it over, ran too good. A good running AF steamer will leave the tracks
on a curve. Keep the speed down.


----------



## Big Ed

Broke,

Do that again and we will take all your trains away!
And you won't get them back till you get older.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Big Ed said:


> Broke,
> 
> Do that again and we will take all your trains away!
> And you won't get them back till you get older.


I won't get any older if you take my trains away!


----------



## cramden

Fred, I think the F.R.A. would like a word with you, and maybe a urine sample!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I won't get any older if you take my trains away!



Now tell the truth, you just very carefully placed it there for a picture, right?

I know what Flyer nut was thinking when he answered.:dunno::goofball:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

cramden said:


> Fred, I think the F.R.A. would like a word with you, and maybe a urine sample!:laugh:


??? F.R.A. ?


----------



## cramden

Federal Railroad Administration.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Big Ed said:


> Now tell the truth, you just very carefully placed it there for a picture, right?
> 
> I know what Flyer nut was thinking when he answered.:dunno::goofball:


I was lucky that it didn't hit the floor! Speed kills...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I was lucky that it didn't hit the floor! Speed kills...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Tell me about it. Ha Ha Ha

This is how Broke runs all of his trains,


https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=2467700&postcount=1


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Big Ed said:


> Tell me about it. Ha Ha Ha
> 
> This is how Broke runs all of his trains,
> 
> 
> https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=2467700&postcount=1


Sometimes it seems like that but I prefer slow and more scale like. My N Scale layout is DCC and I can get the locos barely to move. That is my major complaint regarding American Flyer. I do have one with a can motor that I can run slower. But it is what it is.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

